# Biggest Snowboard Company Fails



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lucid Notion. Internet opinions didn't matter. Where are they now?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

... what the hell is a "flinsert"? :dunno:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

WTF!! Big FAIL!!! The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Flincerts Maybe they are trying to hit the 5-10 y.o. market or something :dunno:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Went to edit my post and deleted it... whoops. 

What was the story behind Lucid Notion?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the cliff notes from what I remember. Basically this dude was hyping his snowboard company as making the best boards out there. Basically claiming Neversummer quality. BA somehow met the guy and he gave him a deck. Which turned out to be a huge piece of shit. BA basically told it like it was and the guy said there was no way he could have a board and threw out a ton of insults at BA. So he produced a picture of the board with something like "fuck you Bob" written on it. At that point he was a laughing stock on the forums and our opinions didn't count. 6 months later bankruptcy and Lucid Notion was lost to the ages. It also goes to prove the internet can make or break a company.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Zee said:


> My choice would be Option Snowboards. When I started riding just over 10 years ago, their boards were everywhere. I rememebr wanting to buy an Option Sansalone, but when I went back the next day to lay down the cash, it was gone. They were pretty good quality decks... but they bet their business on "flinserts" when everyone else was going to different edge and camber technologies.
> 
> Epic Fail Option!


it all started going downhill when they shut down the vancouver factory and moved production overseas


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Ride buying SMP.

Not a fail but I miss Movement snowboards. The original Solid line and the Movement line were some of my favorite boards.

Biggest fail = snowblades


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

mallrat said:


> Ride buying SMP.
> 
> Not a fail but I miss Movement snowboards. The original Solid line and the Movement line were some of my favorite boards.
> 
> Biggest fail = snowblades


Snowblades were so much fun! You didn't brag to your friends about it, but hilarious to ride. Kind of like chubby girls!


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Biornus said:


> Snowblades were so much fun! You didn't brag to your friends about it, but hilarious to ride. Kind of like chubby girls!


I saw 2 different guys break their legs so bad. Both of them the toes were facing backward and just shredded the bone.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Because they twisted more easily than regular skis? Sounds disgusting!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I have the cliff notes from what I remember. Basically this dude was hyping his snowboard company as making the best boards out there. Basically claiming Neversummer quality. BA somehow met the guy and he gave him a deck. Which turned out to be a huge piece of shit. BA basically told it like it was and the guy said there was no way he could have a board and threw out a ton of insults at BA. So he produced a picture of the board with something like "fuck you Bob" written on it. At that point he was a laughing stock on the forums and our opinions didn't count. 6 months later bankruptcy and Lucid Notion was lost to the ages. It also goes to prove the internet can make or break a company.


hahahahah i rememeber some good forum battling with those jackasses..









hahahahahahah ahahahahaha F U lucid!!! i hope you read this! AGAIN!!!!


the biggest fails folks used to talk about is still one of the worlds leaders in snowboard sales. 
Burton - you can't patent fun!
lots of people jumped ship when burton tried to patent snowboards as there own creation to monopolize the industry. kinda like microsoft and bill gates; )


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucid Notion should have known. Build a good product, people will talk about it, build a shitty product, a LOT more people will talk about it.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Future fail, bitch boards and Ed hardy (I hope)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ed Retarded already failed they launched what 2 years ago, tanked, took this season off, and are trying to relaunch for next season. 

Bitch Boards don't get me started but I do want to see the owners rack she has fake tata's.

Lucid Notion those guys were a bunch of fucking boners. I won a snowboard from Snowboard Mag and the dude gave me some fucked up production sample second that he specifically told me was production quality and that I'd never break their boards. I broke it 3rd run of the year at Loveland on a fucking pow turn. Topsheet started separating all the way around the board. I wrote a legit review of it cause I rode it a few more times and Dan the owner got so butt hurt that he wanted a photo of it so I wrote "Fuck You Dan" on the base. Needless to say he was not stoked. But 6 months later bankrupt. I see some of their decks around from time to time.

Honestly biggest fuck up in the whole industry was when the designers of the various step in systems stopped taking rider input. Those things were piles but hey Everythings Sicker With Clicker!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mallrat said:


> Ride buying SMP.
> 
> Not a fail but I miss Movement snowboards. The original Solid line and the Movement line were some of my favorite boards.


I actually have an old Elevation Movement. It's the Chris Engelsman model and a 158. It's slap wore out, the camber is pretty much gone, but it's a tough mofo and still fun to beat around on. It was the first board I ever owned. $75 CL special. It's cosmetically beat to shit so it's covered with stickers now, but the base is still damn good.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Biornus said:


> Snowblades were so much fun! You didn't brag to your friends about it, but hilarious to ride. Kind of like chubby girls!


No. They aren't long enough to hold an edge or go fast but they really suck when you fall. I got some as an impulse purchase thinking they would be some idiotic fun and good for filming. They just suck.


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

mallrat said:


> Ride buying SMP.
> 
> Not a fail but I miss Movement snowboards. The original Solid line and the Movement line were some of my favorite boards.
> 
> Biggest fail = snowblades


Right on! I have a Solid Kurt Wastell (w/ the spiderman graphics) that actually one of his prototype boards. Got it from a good friend Nic Drago. I STILL play around on that board.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrogs (Feb 22, 2010)

When Shorty's skateboards entered the snow market. They had a huge team at the time with Kevin Young, Devun Walsh, Chris Brown, they shot the video Shorty's Snow, then they just disappeared the next season. I remember reading a Transworld interview a few years ago and Shorty's didn't even tell there riders they were done. They just disappeared back into the skate market.


----------

